# Stats in story hours?



## the Jester (Sep 7, 2002)

Well, what do you guys think of the idea of posting stats for monsters, spells, npcs, etc. that appear in a story hour inside the story hour's thread itself?  F'rinstance, using my story hour as an example (since it's the one I'm most familiar with), after the update where the pcs met Titus the clockwork master I could've added another post with his stats (and maybe the details of his prc as well).

Granted, there are other forums for this stuff, but people are less likely to connect with all the disparate threads.  I dunno... whatcha think?


----------



## Welverin (Sep 7, 2002)

I definitely like seeing stats to anything unique that pops up in a story. Whether it?s in the thread it?s or somewhere else (with a link of course) makes no never mind.

Ultimately I?d say it depends on 1) if your players read it and if you want to see the stuff or not and 2) if you think it disturbs the flow of the story. 1 is solely up to you to decide and posting things in the SH thread doesn?t bother me at all so I say go for it unless you?re worried about issue number one.


----------



## Lazybones (Sep 7, 2002)

I post stats for the main characters, major NPCs/villains, and items in my Rogues' Gallery thread, which I link in my sig.  When there's a major update I post a notice of it in my story thread.

I just think that stats clutter up the story too much, although my readers have commented that they like to read them in the RG thread.  After all, one click's distance isn't that much trouble.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 7, 2002)

Hmm, not many responses yet... come on, folks, I know lots of you look in on story hours at least once in a while, gimme some votes here!


----------



## Xaltar (Sep 7, 2002)

I guess that I really never thought too much about it.  I'm thinking that posting them in the story hour as a separate post wouldn't be too bad.

Posting them in a consolidated Rogues Gallery for your campaign most likely wouldn't be overkill either.


----------



## Milo Windby (Sep 7, 2002)

*No and yes*

I have to go with the no stat crowd.  I think it breaks up the flow of the story a little, not to mention the suspension of disbelief I try to foster.  I do think that a link to a rogue's gallery with all of the crunchy numbers is a great idea though.  Now if I can only get my DM to try it out...


----------



## drnuncheon (Sep 7, 2002)

I throw some in - little tidbits like a unique magic item or a description of some portion of the world that hasn't been explained yet.

I figure the story is already plenty "broken up" by virtue of being scattered across a few hundred separate posts and interspersed 
with other people's comments, etc., so putting the stats in won't hurt much.  I think of them like the chapter headers you sometimes see in novels, with pithy quotes or bits of background that wouldn't fit into the story.

I generally do save them for the end of a posting (or even a separate posting), when I stop being the storyteller and talk as the DM or whatever - I think having the stats actually *in* the story would indeed be distracting.

Oddly enough, character stats always go in the Rogue's Gallery for me.  I'm not sure why I make that distinction.

J


----------



## madriel (Sep 8, 2002)

Stat it out in the Rogues' Gallery.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 8, 2002)

Yeah, that's pretty much what I've decided to do.  I started my thread over there already, as a matter of fact.

Hopefully interested folks can find it.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 8, 2002)

I have been posting my PC stats in my storyhour thread but started a seperate thread to detail NPCs, encounters, maps and the like.  Others have commented on the fact they like seeing  the PC stats, so I put them in every once in a while, but at least one of my players reads the thread and so I would rather have actual plot devices elsewhere.  Personally I use the Plots and Places forum for my second thread.


----------



## Lars Frehse (Sep 8, 2002)

Actually, I would like to post the stats of the player characters of my "Struggle and Strife" campaign.

But I would like my players to do that for me, so maybe that will never happen...


----------



## CRGreathouse (Sep 9, 2002)

I'd like to see it all statted, but ideally in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Greybar (Sep 11, 2002)

Links over to other threads seems to be a very good way of doing it.  The more popular story hours already seem chock full of asides and interuptions from observers as it is.  I'd worry it would become very frustrating to follow a story with the side comments on stats, arguments over application of templates, etc.

John


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 11, 2002)

I like story hours to have a small "blurb" in the begining saying who each character is.  I like that blurb to include something like "ranger 4" or "rog3/sor7".  No more than that is necessairy realy.  The "crunchy bits" should be posted in the rogue's galery.

Ancalagon


----------



## dshai527 (Sep 11, 2002)

We have recently gotten a request for character stats and such at the Small Beginnings story hour and Enk (My cohort) and I were discussing what to do. 

We finally decided that a link to the Rouges Gallery would be best for those who don't wish to see the story in gaming terms.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 12, 2002)

*I'm a lover not a fighter.*

what if you don't have the stats?

my story hour is based on my PC. i don't have stats for the things i encounter. i don't know their skills, feats, ability scores, race sometimes, etc...

if and only if the DM says something about the NPC being smarter or faster or stronger or more agile, do i even take notice.

also in combat, i don't know their hps. only that they survived a hit or several hits.


----------

